# Schmied zu teuer...



## Korgor (1. Januar 2008)

Hiho @all,

bin zur Zeit dran Schmiedekunst zu skillen, aber irgendwie ist mir das zu teuer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin Waffenschmied und hab gemerkt, dass meine Waffen, die ich bisher besitze, schon besser sind.

Nun meine Frage:
Lohnt es sich als Krieger, Bergbau + Kürschner oder Bergbau + Kräuterheini zu erlernen ?
Bergbau, weil ich es habe und net aufgeben werde.

Oder ist schon bekannt, ob nun eine größere Auswahl an Schmiede Items kommen werden mit WotLk, als mit BC ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Korgor


----------



## Tikume (1. Januar 2008)

Seltsame Frage. Und wenn 1000 neue Items kommen es wird dadurch ja nicht billiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (1. Januar 2008)

Naja, ich hol mal weiter aus:

Ich war mal Schmied (skill 368) dann hab ichs verlernt, da ich merkte für deffs gibt es nix gescheites.
Habe Ingi angefangen bis 354 und die epic Deff Brille gebaut. Das auch wieder verlernt, da ich hauptsächlich PvP mache.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nun wieder Schmied angefangen weger den Waffen, aber dann habe ich mir nen Gladi Kolben geholt.
Und nun bringt mir Schmied nix mehr. Darum frage ich nun lieber  ob ab WotLk mehr Items bei Schmiedekunst kommen, als bei BC.
Sonnst werde ich bestimmt wieder so oft umverlernen. (Kostenpunkt: ca. 7k Gold für das verlernen neu erlernen etc.)
Und wenn nicht, dann werde ich Kräuterheini oder Kürschner, um Gold fürs Mount zu farmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (1. Januar 2008)

Wow ist ein Item-Loot Spiel. Das Crafting ist in den Bereichen wo es keine Verbrauchbaren Gegenstände erzeugt oder man Lootsachen aufwerten kann Beschäftigungstherapie.
Mit WOTL werden vielleicht neue Rezepte kommen die auf den ersten Blick toll aussehen, aber es ist absehbar dass diese Dinge mit Sicherheit nicht besser sein werden als das was es in Raidinstanzen gibt oder auch als Arena Belohnungen.

Da Du recht wankelmütig zu sein scheinst wirst Du aber sicher nie zufrieden sein, bleib bei dem was Du hast am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chymera (24. Januar 2008)

Ob Schmieden weiterhin der Beruf deiner Wahl sein wird hängt immo von deinem Schwerpunkt im Spiel ab.
Generell lässt sich sagen, dass der Rüssi-Schmied für Krieger eigtl Mist ist. Die Brustplatte die man da herstellen kann sieht zwar ganz nett aus, aber im PvP ist sie nicht zu gebrauchen, da keine Abhärtung drauf ist und im PvE gibts entsprechend der Ausbaustufe der Rüstung auch besseres.
Waffen ist schon ne andere Sache, aber da muss man im Hinterkopf behalten, dass man für die 3te Ausbaustufe die Vertices aus TK oder SSC benötig, was für Gelegenheitsspieler eher schwierig bis unmöglich ist. (Es sei denn, man geht mit einer Gilde mit und kauft sich so die Vertices)

Was WotLK in Hinsicht auf die Berufe bringt werden wir wohl abwarten müssen. Hoffentlich kommt bald mal eine generelle Aufwertung der Craft-Berufe zB gescheite Tank-Schmiede-Items^^


----------



## MeZZy (28. Januar 2008)

Bergbau + Juwelier 

Damit machst du richtig Gold.


----------



## RazorTK (28. Januar 2008)

MeZZy schrieb:


> Bergbau + Juwelier



Denke auch, dass dieses einer der besten Wege ist.

Bin Paladin und hab damals mit Rüssi Schmied begonnen. Absolut untauglich für Palas, da man später nur ne gute Brustplatte herstellen kann und die ist mehr was für Off Krieger, die im PVE raiden.
Bin jetzt Hammerschmiedemeister und hab mir den Einhandstreitkolben (2.Stufe) fürs Farm Equip gebaut. Ansonsten ist diese Richtung auch untauglich, da man spätestens in Kara bessere Sachen bekommt. Auch die Zweihandstreitkolben sind mehr was für Offis. Trage hier den Hammer der bei Gruul droppt.

Soviel dazu. Kommen wir mal zu deiner Spieleausrichtung:

Da du viel PVP machst, lohnen sich Items, die man herstellen kann, nicht wirklich. Kräuterpflücker machen natürlich viel Kohle, da man die Mats gut im AH verkaufen kann. Und wenn du mal Tränke etc brauchst, lässt du dir welche herstellen. Somit hättest du 2 Farmberufe und würdest gut Kohle machen. Ist nicht jedermanns Ding, da man sich auch mal über ein gutes Rezept freuen darf, welches man findet usw. Als Juwi kannst du gute Sachen herstellen, die leider aber auch oft seelengebunden sind.
Zudem darfst du nicht vergessen, dass es wittlerweile viele Juweliere gibt und nur außergewöhnliche Edelsteine gut Kohle bringen. Außerdem werden die Rezepte, wenn du nicht außerordentliches Droppglück hast, im AH recht teuer gehandelt. Das musst du erstmal wieder reinholen. Und wenn du Juwi wieder verlernst, sind die Rezepte futsch.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir ein wenig weiter helfen. Im Endeffekt entscheidest du, was du machen möchtest.

Bei 2 Farmberufen noch ein kleiner Tip:
Da in der Minimapsuche nur jeweils eine Art von Matssuche aktiv sein kann, empfehle ich dir das Add on Gatherer.

Meta


----------



## Freebs (29. Januar 2008)

Also gerade fürs PvP finde ich den 2H- Hammer wirklich nicht übel... gut, er proct so gut wie nie, aber dennoch ist er eine schöne Alternative zum 08/15 Gladi1 Hammer und hat auch eine wesentlch schönere Optik.


----------



## MsGhost (20. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffed user,
kann mir jemand sagen wo ich "Schmiedekunst" verlernen kann?
Der Beruf lohnt sich nicht wirklich.
Danke und liebe Grüße MsGhost


----------



## Kawock (20. März 2008)

C drücken, dann auf Fertigkeiten, Schmiedekunst suchen und drauf klciken und dann auf verlernen!


----------



## MsGhost (20. März 2008)

Kawock schrieb:


> C drücken, dann auf Fertigkeiten, Schmiedekunst suchen und drauf klciken und dann auf verlernen!


ich danke dir^^


----------



## Cysiaron (28. Juni 2008)

schmiedekunst ist kein beruf um reich zu werden, aber er ist gut fürs ego. als schmiedemeister laufe ich lieber in selbst hergestellten dingen rum, als mich in drops zu kleiden.


----------



## Karcharoth (15. Juli 2008)

Also wie man in meinem Profil sehen kann ödet mich das schmieden nur noch an. Bis man da auf ne annehmbare Stufe kommt hat man nen Bart. Gut, bin zwar auch Bergbau, aber man muss ja von was leben. Hab echt kein Bock alle meine Erze zum schmieden zu verwenden und das geschmiedete dann für ca 2s an nen NPC zu verkaufen. Echt n scheiss beruf.....


----------

